# Brake indicator



## ren605 (Mar 6, 2011)

Not sure if anybody has had this issue with there brake indicator showing up on the dash.This had happend once before then quit.Have not had any problems for about a month.Then today it came on again then quit.Not to sure what is going on also for the first time my 1st to 4th inicator started working.Any advice thanks.:confused


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Check your brake fluid, make sure your e brake handle is all the way down, get a skip shift eliminator or have it turned off.


----------

